# What kind of plants do I need



## byron (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm a real noob at plants and is trying to start my first planted tank. I currently have some livebearers in my tank such as platies and mollies . What plants should I get as I am also trying to breed the fishes.What are the easier plants to grow ( beginner plants)? And I have this bottle of "flourish" supplement for plants, do I need to use it? Will it affect the fish? Also what algae eater should I get for the tank for I know plecos arnt rly good for plants.

If anyone has any cheap easy to grow plants, you can email me at: [email protected]

Much help appreciated- thanks !!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Java fern

Java Moss

Anubias 

Crypts

too name a few..

You dont need Flourish for most low light level plants such as the ones listed. Flourish will not harm the fish unless you overdose.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

here's a big list of low light plants: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/low-light-plants-list-499/

as for algae eaters I'd go with bristlenose plecos, they wont hurt your plants and don't get bigger than 4". You could also go with shrimp


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello.

Hygrophila polysperma (sunset, green, 'Ceylon')
Hygrophila corymbosa (most variants) 
Hygrophila difformis
Echinodorus tenellus
Pogostemon stellatus
Ludwigia repens 'Rubin'
Water sprite
Hornwort
Marsilea hirsuta

This is a good starter list with plants I've had personal experience with. I'm sure some have been forgotten. I can set you up with a free starter package if you like (depending on your lighting configuration).

Best Regards,

Stuart

Good Luck on the hunt


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I would also consider oto's as another algae eater.Although they dont eat all forms of it , you still need to supplement their diet with other foods and they prefer to be in larger groups as well (3 or more).Only negative side to these guys is , they are very short lived (2-3yr life span).One of my mine just passed on after almost 3 yrs.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a bunch of Egeria Densa trimmings if you would like them. I posted them up for free. 
I also have some red cabomba, but i think that is abit more difficult to grow than the Egeria Densa.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

saggitaria subulata. 
Echinodorus parviflorus 'tropica'


What sort of lights do you have? Do you have fine gravel or corase gravel? What size of tank is this? 

For low light tank, I normally avoid using stem plants as they get leggy and leafless on the bottom.

Some of the plants get too big for smaller size tank.


----------

